# Stinky Ruby!!!!!



## BexyBoo (Mar 8, 2012)

i know the puppy breath smell hehe  but my puppy stinks lol. i dont know if its just where she was with the other puppys at the breeders or its just a normal pup smell??
To bath or not to bath?
Did your puppies smell? lol

bexy


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

puppies genraly have a weird puppy smell lol it takes awhile to go but i bathed tillie everyweek tillie till it was gone now i do it once every two , also at pets at home you can get special spray : Dog Conditions and Sprays available online at Pets at Home , look at that , there are some especially for puppies but all can be used on puppies


----------



## BexyBoo (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you huni i'll have alook  i forgot we got a puppy pack from pets at home with shampoo spray and a brush, i'll read that an see when we can use it from 
xx


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

BexyBoo said:


> Thank you huni i'll have alook  i forgot we got a puppy pack from pets at home with shampoo spray and a brush, i'll read that an see when we can use it from
> xx


np and good luck  x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

My pup came from the breeder just after a bath and nail trim. I have done both weekly since then. I know there are people who think that is over -bathing but honestly my pup has always had great skin and coat and never a problem. He sleeps in the bed and is all over the house and I like him to be clean. If it were up to me I would give a quick bath...a wet down ...a suds up and rinse with warm water and towel dry in a warm room--the whole thing should take 3 minutes --tops .


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Daisy smelled of cig smoke and I had to wash her. I couldnt find my puppy shampoo so I used my sons Johnson and Johnson no tear soap. Her body smells so much better, but I didn't wash her head. Now if there was something I could do about the puppy breath, lol.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I would bath her just to be sure (plus it's good to get her used to it) but I would hazard a guess it's what she's eating. Mine were on gross supermarket brand canned food at their breeders and they did not smell too sweet that's for sure. 

Have you decided on a food for her? if so I would transition her to hat gradually over the next week and this may help the smell issue.


----------



## BexyBoo (Mar 8, 2012)

Rubys on pedigree puppy, her breeder fed it to her to we decided to stick with it.
I keep hearing that Johnson's is good for bathing them in. we have lots of that . i'll have a read of the puppy pack i got an if shes to young for that i'll try johnson's thank you xx


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am going to agree on a bath but also agree with Sarah on the food.

Hopefully you will be able to switch her to a higher quality food. What she is on now is just 1 star (out of 5). That will make a difference in coat, breath and general overall health!

Pedigree Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## BexyBoo (Mar 8, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I am going to agree on a bath but also agree with Sarah on the food.
> 
> Hopefully you will be able to switch her to a higher quality food. What she is on now is just 1 star (out of 5). That will make a difference in coat, breath and general overall health!
> 
> Pedigree Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating


 really just 1 star :shock: i thought it would of been better than that!! i'll have alook thanks hun x


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

ugh, puppy breath. I know some people like it, but to me it smells like a 40 a day smoker.  
I would go ahead an give your little one a nice warm bath. Remember their body temp is higher than ours, so make sure you don't make the water too cool.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know much I'm still learning but I would bath her in the sink first till she gets use to it than maybe move up to the tub. Dawn soap I hear is safe too and helps incase of fleas (had to use on Cuddles when we first got her omg the fleas along with a flea coat. She was a thick hairy cat. Lol
still is.)

Good luck.


----------



## BexyBoo (Mar 8, 2012)

CarrieAndCalista said:


> ugh, puppy breath. I know some people like it, but to me it smells like a 40 a day smoker.
> I would go ahead an give your little one a nice warm bath. Remember their body temp is higher than ours, so make sure you don't make the water too cool.


lol its not great is it, i liked it at first but it stinks! 



KritterMom said:


> I don't know much I'm still learning but I would bath her in the sink first till she gets use to it than maybe move up to the tub. Dawn soap I hear is safe too and helps incase of fleas (had to use on Cuddles when we first got her omg the fleas along with a flea coat. She was a thick hairy cat. Lol
> still is.)
> 
> Good luck.



yes my hubby said about bathing her in the sink because the bath being to big . she dose'nt seem to have any problem with fleas, her coat looks perfect... just smelly lol
xx


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I was also going to point to the food ( so sorry  ) My Lulu always smelled even after her bath, but we never thought about food because I fed her Science Diet thinking it was the best food I could be feeding her. WRONG! It is, I think, a 1.5 star. I changed her to 4 and 5 star foods and she does not smell any more.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> I was also going to point to the food ( so sorry ) My Lulu always smelled even after her bath, but we never thought about food because I fed her Science Diet thinking it was the best food I could be feeding her. WRONG! It is, I think, a 1.5 star. I changed her to 4 and 5 star foods and she does not smell any more.


When they're on bad food it's like the smell comes out of their pores or something - yuk! They have that real doggy odour. Mine now only get a bath about once a month and they don't even smell before then, I just do it coz I like them to be all soft and fluffy 
And better food means less poop and its less stinky, poop from bad quality food makes me gag! Mine now do tiny, firm, bunny rabbit poos that hardly smell at all.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

And please don't wash her in dishwashing liquid! Or any shampoo that's designed for humans - we have different skin pH levels and it can cause problems such as dandruff. Your pet supply store will have puppy specific shampoo that will be gentle on her sensitive skin. I use one that is an all natural formula with oatmeal and it leaves my guys soft and fluffy and smelling sweet with no dandruff or skin irritation.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

BexyBoo said:


> Rubys on pedigree puppy, her breeder fed it to her to we decided to stick with it.
> I keep hearing that Johnson's is good for bathing them in. we have lots of that . i'll have a read of the puppy pack i got an if shes to young for that i'll try johnson's thank you xx


I have used Johnson's since day one with this one here and he has a great coat and skin---and his fur is soft and smells so good and clean.
I know there are some who disagree and are concerned about ph levels...every living creature has different ph levels....you just have to use what works best for your pup. I am sticking by the johnson's...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Folks are right about switching to a better food. Raw or ZiwiPeak are best, you
can find tons of helpful info on here if you choose one of those two options, but
if you prefer kibble try Acana Pacifica, it's a fabulous food, all my rescues are on
it. Beauty comes from within, take care of the inside and your pup will have a
more attractive and better smelling outside. 

A bath would not hurt as long as you use a lot of positive reinforcement,
lukewarm water, gentle hypoallergenic puppy shampoo and make sure to 
not get any in eyes or ears. Don't bathe too often as it removes the natural 
oils, it depends on your pup's activity level and life style, but usually I'd say
once every 5 weeks will suffice.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i agree with a nice warm bath useing a little baby shampoo your new puppy will smell so good youllenjoy her being right by yourside


----------

